
An Account of My Hut - kawera
https://nplusonemag.com/issue-31/essays/an-account-of-my-hut/
======
plytheman
For a while now I've felt like I've just been trolling the same stale corners
of the internet while learning nothing and not really being entertained but
out of boredom keep refreshing the same junk. (Probably says more about my own
habits and life and use of time than the web, but that's another story) I
really enjoyed reading this more than anything else I've come across in a
while and it's given me a bit to think on now. Thanks for posting it!

